
A West Baltimore nursing home has zero Covid-19 infections - MaysonL
https://www.baltimoresun.com/opinion/columnists/dan-rodricks/bs-md-rodricks-0619-20200618-re2obahhbzbddojazrkf65gdoq-story.html
======
difosfor
As if pay walls weren't annoying enough.

> Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable in most European
> countries. We are engaged on the issue and committed to looking at options
> that support our full range of digital offerings to the EU market. We
> continue to identify technical compliance solutions that will provide all
> readers with our award-winning journalism.

PS: Why is that special? No infections, thankfully, so far in my mother's home
either.

~~~
MaysonL
From the article:

What was the moment you realized the threat was real and that you had to take
action to protect your residents and staff? “Right after President Trump said
we had 15 cases and it would soon be down to zero.”

I dare not put words in a Baptist minister’s mouth, but it sounds like he
listened to what the President of the United States had to say, then decided
just the opposite would be true. “It does sound like that,” Reverend DeWitt
agreed.

------
dehrmann
I'm sure part of this is the precautions they're taking, but part is also
survivorship bias. I wish reporters would acknowledge that and maybe even
discuss it a bit.

~~~
trog
Kind of feels like focusing on the well-proven science behind limiting spread
of infection is more useful than acknowledging that sometimes you can do
nothing and get lucky.

------
reedwolf
Possible front operation for the Avon Barksdale Organization?

~~~
enchiridion
Did you read the article? It sounds like a good man doing his job
exceptionally well.

And yes I get the reference.

